# R32 Insurance Thank you's.



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Just wanted to say thank you to A-plan, Greenlight and Keith Michaels. 

Everyone at each company were VERY helpful and polite!

Ended up going with Keith Michaels as they offered the best quote with some track day insurance thrown in! 

Adrian flux were an utter let down. After two promised call backs I got nothing and when they did they hung up after 2 seconds. I knew I shouldn't have bothered with them in the first place.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad we could be of service. If you ever have any questions or issues regarding your policy don't hesitate to get in touch with me on here. Thanks, Matt.


----------

